# probleme envoi sms via siri



## yabr (16 Novembre 2019)

bonjour
je rencontre un souci quand je desire envoyer un sms via siri
dis siri peux tu envoyer un message à.....
siri me repond " que voulez vous lui dire?"
je dicte mon message qui s'ecrit sur l'aw....
et cela en reste là...l'envoi ne se fait pas ! 
j'ai encore la possibilité d'annuler mon message ,mais pas de l'envoyer
 Comment dois je proceder?
merci a vous


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2019)

Tu baisses ton bras et ça s'enverra tout seul.


----------



## yabr (16 Novembre 2019)

tu le baisses comment? in n'y a pas une autre facon de valider l'envoi?je n'ai jamais été tres chanceux  avec siri et ses baissages de bras...  ))


----------



## yabr (16 Novembre 2019)

Bien essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas ....le sms ne part pas ;(


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2019)

La technique c'est de l'oublier, tu dis ce que tu veux envoyer, tu baisses le bras et tu fais autre chose.
et sinon tu as essayé de lui dire d'envoyer le message?


----------



## yabr (16 Novembre 2019)

tu baisses le bras ,l'avant bras ou le poignet?? j'ai vraiment tout essayé...ça m'ennuie car en voiture ,bien pratique quand même


----------



## yabr (16 Novembre 2019)

sinon tu as essayé de lui dire d'envoyer le message?


oui...siri me dit qu'elle a un petit probleme.....je trouve que c'est pas au point leur truc...


----------



## fousfous (16 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> tu baisses le bras ,l'avant bras ou le poignet?? j'ai vraiment tout essayé...ça m'ennuie car en voiture ,bien pratique quand même


Ah oui en voiture c'est pas vraiment idéal, je pense que CarPlay est plus pratique pour ça, encore faut il avoir une voiture compatible.
Mais tu n'es pas le seul à avoir des problèmes avec cette fonction.


----------



## yabr (16 Novembre 2019)

dommage....d'autant plus que siri ne commande que la fonction sms,pas messenger et pas whatchat....
comment envoyer un message via siri ,du coup??


----------



## kamila25 (27 Janvier 2020)

bonjour 
*Envoyer un SMS ou un Message avec Siri*

Restez appuyé sur le bouton principal ou dites « Dis-Siri » pour l'activer.
Dites à Siri que vous souhaitez envoyer un message à quelqu'un. Par exemple, dites « Dis à Laurent que je serai en retard pour le diner ».


----------



## kamila25 (28 Janvier 2020)

kamila25 a dit:


> bonjour
> *Envoyer un SMS ou un Message avec Siri*
> 
> Restez appuyé sur le bouton principal ou dites « Dis-Siri » pour l'activer.
> Dites à Siri que vous souhaitez envoyer un message à quelqu'un. Par exemple, dites « Dis à Laurent que je serai en retard pour le diner ».


 est ce que vous avez essayer la solution? ça  marche ? 
jiofi.local.htmltplinkloginis it down


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

kamila25 a dit:


> est ce que vous avez essayer la solution? ça  marche ?
> jiofi.local.htmltplinkloginis it down


bonjour
merci j'ai vu ton message que ce matin...et non ,ça ne marche pas...siri me reponds " d'accord j'envoie ceci",le message s'affiche correctement sur l'ecran  mais ça ne part pas ;(


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

je ne comprends pas que ça ne fonctionne pas...peut etre un mauvais parametrage de ma part? mais lequel??


----------



## fousfous (29 Janvier 2020)

Il faut attendre un peu, ça ne s'envois pas immédiatement.


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Il faut attendre un peu, ça ne s'envois pas immédiatement.


non ,dans mon cas ,ça ne part pas du tout...


----------



## fousfous (29 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> non ,dans mon cas ,ça ne part pas du tout...


Tu attends combien de temps? Sans t'occuper de la watch bien entendu.


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu attends combien de temps? Sans t'occuper de la watch bien entendu.


je ne compte pas mon temps...je me rends compte 1 heure apres en ragardant mon iphone ,que le message n'y est même pas ...donc forcement pas parti


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

peut etre compris le truc...je suis sur message ,je n'ai pas mis imessage? ?


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> peut etre compris le truc...je suis sur message ,je n'ai pas mis imessage? ?


bon effectivement le probleme venait de là...au bout d'une minute le message est bien parti...je ne me sers jamais de imessage et je ne connais même pas son interet!! on peut envoyer un imessage a quelqu'un qui n'est pas sur iphone??


----------



## fousfous (29 Janvier 2020)

Non tu peux pas mais t'inquiète pas c'est pas le problème. Ça fonctionne que ce soit un SMS ou iMessage qui est envoyé.


----------



## yabr (29 Janvier 2020)

Ah bon ? Du coup je vais retirer iMessage dont je ne vous pas l’interêt ,dans la mesure où les sms ne sont pas payants


----------



## fousfous (29 Janvier 2020)

Pourquoi vouloir retirer iMessage? Ça a quand même un côté pratique et si t'as pas de réseau ça s'envoie quand même. Y a pas de bénéfice à désactiver iMessage.


----------



## yabr (30 Janvier 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir retirer iMessage? Ça a quand même un côté pratique et si t'as pas de réseau ça s'envoie quand même. Y a pas de bénéfice à désactiver iMessage.


Si tu envoie un message à une personne qui n’est pas sous iPhone ou qui n’a pas mis iMessage sur son téléphone ,ellff ex reçoit le message ?? Ça part  tout seul sous forme de sms ??


----------



## fousfous (30 Janvier 2020)

Oui ça part tout seul sous forme de SMS, faut pas se poser autant de questions, ça marche sans avoir besoin de s'en occuper


----------

